# Unterschiedliche IE-Versionen



## Josty_de (15. Dez 2003)

Hallo,

wer kennt nicht das Problem, eine Funktion in JavaScript zu schreiben, die unter einem Internet Explorer funtkioniert, unter dem nächsten aber nicht. Kennt jemand allgemein-Befehle oder das Überprüfen der IE-Version, um dann in einer Unterfunktion (mit entsprechenden Befehlen dieser Version) die Anweisungen durchführen zu lassen.

Markus


----------



## schoppenhauer_entfernt_ (15. Dez 2003)

Such mal nach dem _Client Sniffer_. Der Client Sniffer ist ein Programm, das verschiedene Browser-Versionen zuverlässig erkennt. Man kann es direkt in den JavaScript-Code einbauen. Es wird auch ständig aktualisiert. Ist recht nützlich, einer Seite immer die aktuelle Version hinzuzufügen. Leider programmiere ich nur noch selten in JavaScript. Ich bin diesbezüglich also nicht mehr so auf dem Laufenden. Eine Seite, die ich gefunden habe, ist http://www.mozilla.org/docs/web-developer/sniffer/browser_type.html.
Damit kannst du dein Script sogar den exotischsten Browserversionen anpassen.
Natürlich gibt es auch (angeblich) Standarts. Aber die kannst du gleich vergessen. Steig lieber auf Java um. Das ist wenigstens sicher.[/url]


----------



## Josty_de (15. Dez 2003)

...schonmal.

ich schau mir den Link mal an.


Markus


----------



## Josty_de (15. Dez 2003)

...hast du einen solchen Link auch für JSP ?


----------

